# FYI: S3 is now added to Audi's website.



## m3cosmos (Apr 28, 2011)

S3 is now added to Audi's website. I'm guessing the configurator is coming soon

http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-s3-sedan


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

sweet, thanks!

I keep telling my wife i'm gonna get a black S3 to match her white A3. who knows heh!


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just posted that 4 minutes before you in the "When will you get your S3" thread! 

Good to see that there are other obsessed folks like me clicking on that site everyday!


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

chrixx said:


>


:beer:


----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

Are those the "super sport seats" everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes, and I would be cautious about thinking that the photo on the site means you can actually spec them now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes, and I would be cautious about thinking that the photo on the site means you can actually spec them now.


Yeah I noticed that as well, AoA still posting photos of the European spec S3 on their site, you would think by now with all the time they've had they would post the U.S. spec like the A3. As much as I want to order mine right now, I am patiently waiting till next year to see what happens. Hopefull the rest of yawl who have ordered get yours on time, I know it's been a annoying wait.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Look... we can even get manual climate control and a grey interior! :facepalm:










It gets better, if you can believe it! Look *here *and then* here *and tell me what you see.

:banghead:


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Love the quote on the SS seats. Looks like the monkeys at AoA are still f-ing the football.

:facepalm:



> 2015 Audi S3 Sedan shown with Black Fine Nappa leather and available equipment.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

How in the world can they STILL have their heads so far up their asses THIS LATE IN THE GAME


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Look... we can even get manual climate control and a grey interior! :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those PRICES thou! :facepalm:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

bz0n3 said:


> Those PRICES thou! :facepalm:


I sure can't find the $550. It's not destination.

They also have the starting price for the Convertibles sub-heading assed it. They show a starting price of $42,900, but that's nowhere close to the A3 'vert base price. The A5 'vert starts at $47,600, so... where in blue hell did they get $42,900?

Audi, do you even sandbox? :laugh:


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes, and I would be cautious about thinking that the photo on the site means you can actually spec them now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


LOL, saw those seats and knew Dan was going to loose his mind hahaha


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> LOL, saw those seats and knew Dan was going to loose his mind hahaha


I'm doing a lot of laughing these days. It's the well-disguised maniacal laughing that you just can't quite read but leaves you feeling uneasy.


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Really, Audi all I can do is lol...:banghead:



I find it kind of odd, that both the A3 & S3 are both "red". :sly: 

You'd think AOA would make the A3 white, silver or make the S3 black.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

LMAO 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6999742

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I sure can't find the $550. It's not destination.
> 
> They also have the starting price for the Convertibles sub-heading assed it. They show a starting price of $42,900, but that's nowhere close to the A3 'vert base price. The A5 'vert starts at $47,600, so... where in blue hell did they get $42,900?
> 
> Audi, do you even sandbox? :laugh:


Isn't $550 the cost for metallic paint?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's probably it. Dumb mistake on their part.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

*I see a non-functioning "BUILD" button *

http://www.audiusa.com/search?query=s3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's fairly standard for them...put the build button in the search results, but don't link it to a working page.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Maybe this is why VW dropped the build option on their latest website...allows them on focusing on getting the basic info out there accurately. 


Oh, wait, they had Euro spec pictures out there for the new GTI for weeks after US deliveries started. Never mind...


----------

